# Lizard ID



## Guadalupe (Jan 8, 2012)

I bought a bearded dragon and the seller said he was a "western bearded dragon". I am trying to put him on the ebook online and there are two options... pogona minima and pogona minor. the seller is not being helpful. Can someone please tell me which he is?












He is 12 months old.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jan 8, 2012)

You will have to match up with what the seller had him/her under in their books. So I guess you have to try contact him/her.


----------



## Guadalupe (Jan 9, 2012)

She said he is a pogona minor


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 9, 2012)

Guadalupe said:


> She said he is a pogona minor



So what's the problem?


----------



## timantula (Jan 9, 2012)

Guadalupe said:


> She said he is a pogona minor


put it down as that then.. i heard a story about the dse doing an inspection on a keeper there where 3 dse ppl in the shed/room, the keeper has elapids,pythons,gekos ect the dse ppl got warned NOT to touch or open anything as work was in progress on various enc's.... next minute one of the dse girls had an enc open saying oh what a lovely olive........ it was a rbb staring her in the face...
so what im saying is the government wildlife workers have bugger all idea.


----------



## -Peter (Jan 9, 2012)

timantula said:


> put it down as that then.. i heard a story about the dse doing an inspection on a keeper there where 3 dse ppl in the shed/room, the keeper has elapids,pythons,gekos ect the dse ppl got warned NOT to touch or open anything as work was in progress on various enc's.... next minute one of the dse girls had an enc open saying oh what a lovely olive........ it was a rbb staring her in the face...
> so what im saying is the government wildlife workers have bugger all idea.



That is complete and utter BS. You believe that your a knob. There is some real crap posted on here sometimes.


----------



## timantula (Jan 9, 2012)

-Peter said:


> That is complete and utter BS. You believe that your a knob. There is some real crap posted on here sometimes.


is it...oh ok then.. it just so happens that i know the keeper quite well..so gfy


----------



## ricky_91 (Jan 9, 2012)

my friend had an inspection once and the guy was looking in one of the enclosures and he put on his sheet jungle and my friend was like umm coastal lol to funny


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 10, 2012)

There is no _Pogona minima_. 

The animal you have _is Pogona minor minor_. 

There are two other subspecies – _P. minor minima_ and _P. minor mitchelli_.

Blue


----------



## ssnakeboyy (Oct 25, 2012)

If it was an eastern it would be much bigger at 12 months of age.


----------

